# Induction kits - not impressed



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Bought myself an S2000 K&N the other day as they seem to be quite a popular choice for the TT.

Fitted it to the car and I must say, I'm just not feeling it at all. It certainly did not feel any quicker and actually if anything felt a little SLOWER! Plus that god awful sneezing noise everytime you let off the throttle. Great if I was 21 but as 41, trying to sound all "Fast and Furious" just doesn't look right. Also, I felt that the car just wasn't as smooth and became a bit lurchy on and off the gas, as if the MAF was having trouble working out what was going on. I've had induction kits on other cars before and never had this.

So swapped back last night to the OEM setup and it does seem much better. Less noisy and more pleasurable to drive. If the cone had given a noticeable power benefit it might've been worth it, but to me, it didn't.

I've got a Liquid TT on its way to me so I'm going to do some back to back runs in the car with OEM setup, an uprated panel and an open cone and then finally my aim is to try the cone inside a modified airbox and see which gives the best all round power/noise/ driveability compromise.

I know that has been done before but I'm not just about power, I'm more after the overall package.

Has anyone had any similar experiences running open cone filters?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mr. Freeze said:


> Bought myself an S2000 K&N the other day as they seem to be quite a popular choice for the TT.
> 
> Fitted it to the car and I must say, I'm just not feeling it at all. It certainly did not feel any quicker and actually if anything felt a little SLOWER! Plus that god awful sneezing noise everytime you let off the throttle. Great if I was 21 but as 41, trying to sound all "Fast and Furious" just doesn't look right. Also, I felt that the car just wasn't as smooth and became a bit lurchy on and off the gas, as if the MAF was having trouble working out what was going on. I've had induction kits on other cars before and never had this.
> 
> ...


I must say for a standard power car i would not expect huge gains. And specially in this warmer weather without a proper cold air feed, or low pro engine trim to aide heat dispersion..I would opt for a VTDA as a great compromise. Its not intrusive noise wise, and has a protected heat outer shield. I agree as i am not into boy racer coughing and wheezing etc... The VTDA is more of a growl. 

Damien.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought a K&N cone filter for a previous car and cannot say it impressed me either. I do however think that the louder the car sounds the faster we think it is going so tend to slow down anyway


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mr. Freeze said:
> 
> 
> > Bought myself an S2000 K&N the other day as they seem to be quite a popular choice for the TT.
> ...


where did you get that from??? looks the nuts


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

[/url]

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

maryanne1986 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Freeze said:
> ...


Sounds fantastic too... 

I got it from the usa. Modshack, Steve Shwing makes these to order. 

Damien.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

i bet it cost a bit???
easy to fit ? Blah blah blah lol??


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Mr. Freeze said:


> ...Has anyone had any similar experiences running open cone filters?


Yep, that's why I took it off; couldn't stand the Saxo-tastic sound coming off the throttle nor the feeling I was being chased up the road by a deranged Dyson while on the charge. VDTAs are excellent; used to have one, before going all stealth mode and hiding a BMC twin cone under the OEM airbox cover. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am Steve's right hand man here in the uk. So if anyone is interested please feel free to contact me. 

Damien.


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Shootist said:


> I bought a K&N cone filter for a previous car and cannot say it impressed me either. I do however think that the louder the car sounds the faster we think it is going so tend to slow down anyway


Yes I agree. I think because it "sounds" faster, people imagine it's quicker, when in actual fact it's probably not!


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Mr. Freeze said:
> 
> 
> > ...Has anyone had any similar experiences running open cone filters?
> ...


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking of doing. Bought a spare airbox off ebay and I'm in the process of dremmeling it to death to fit the s2000 cone in. haha!


----------



## RobLawlor (Apr 14, 2013)

For me, my inner child loves the noise  . I run a k and n apollo which is not too noisy but has all the shielding advantages of an oem airbox


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

RobLawlor said:


> ... I run a k and n apollo ...


I'd keep that to yourself if I were you. Not the best at air flow, evidently. :?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Failing to see where the complaint is...... everyone in the world knows that if you stick an induction kit on a turbo car you're going to get mad induction sucking sound on chat and then the chatter/flutter when you let off...... EVERYBODY knows these are characteristic of an induction kit so why fit it and moan about it? it's like punching yourself in the face really hard and then complaining that it hurt your nose!

All the open cones are cack in the hot weather UNLESS you plumb in some extra direct cold air feeds from the front.

VTDA's great compromise.

Just WAKBox her if you want a little bit more noise and a little bit more urgency.


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

It's not the induction noise that's the problem, it's that ridiculous chavvy noise that comes from the dumpvalve.

I think on the TT because the dumpvalve is so close to the cone filter, it makes it worse. I've had 2 Subarus with different induction kits and didn't get the whoosh noise on lift off that I'm getting on the TT, nothing like, because on them the dumpvalve is miles away, bolted to the intercooler. The only way to get it that loud on the Impreza was to fit a vent to atmosphere dumpvalve and my days of doing that are long gone!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr. Freeze said:


> It's not the induction noise that's the problem, it's that ridiculous chavvy noise that comes from the dumpvalve.
> 
> I think on the TT because the dumpvalve is so close to the cone filter, it makes it worse. I've had 2 Subarus with different induction kits and didn't get the whoosh noise on lift off that I'm getting on the TT, nothing like, because on them the dumpvalve is miles away, bolted to the intercooler. The only way to get it that loud on the Impreza was to fit a vent to atmosphere dumpvalve and my days of doing that are long gone!


LOL on all three of my Imprezas I got the mad flutter but non of them were under 350bhp..... and on the STI7 it ran without a DV at all and it sounded great


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

I've got the neuspeed induction kit on my car also with updated exhaust, etc. I've got the liquid gauge in my car and noticed with this a increase in bhp, etc on the gauge read outs.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I run a neuspeed, I like it. Should have done some research before fitting mate you tube etc. The tt doesnt have a dump valve its a diverter valve.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I've had a few on this TT including the Wak box which was a nice noise just above standard, then went down the open filter route with a Neuspeed induction kit which was awesome but got far too noisy/chavy in my mind, and then I finally settled on a Modshack VTDA with a proper cold air feed which does all I require.

On saying that, I'm taking the VTDA off soon so will be going up for sale lol.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't get exited about those vtda's, they look horrid i think. I just can't see the fuss and to pay a bloke who knocks them out in the USA in his shed or workshop seems daft, what filter is in the housing? Isit a decent brand or an own made one?

Looks like a copy of the BMC cda with the end cut off.....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cant say I am that bothered what the induction system looks like as 99% of the time the bonnet is closed.

Rather large pipercross cone worked well



Now superceded by GRP A cossie filter - Lee had to remove the air box eye to get this in lol


----------



## brooksesi (May 8, 2012)

I'm going to be going with a good old drilled box soon. I'm not going to go crazy, just a few select holes to get a more sporty sound.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've done the P-Flow, it was OK performance wise, the sound got on my nerves after a while though but I just didn't like the look of it sitting in my engine bay, Done a Wak box with a Pipercross panel filter which was very good and the noise was just about right and looked great as it looked obviously OEM (there's that word again :wink: ) and now I've got a VDTA on order which will be arriving in 3-4 weeks time so I shall see how that goes.

Graham


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Old before your time Mr Freeze! I'm 41 now, p'tish!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Cant say I am that bothered what the induction system looks like as 99% of the time the bonnet is closed.
> 
> Rather large pipercross cone worked well
> 
> ...


Does your new filter not rattle around at all? Like hitting things and knocking noise can be heard inside the cabin?

I had a tegiwa grippe m copy on my type r and couldn't shut it up, drive me insane... But looked pretty lol


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

RobLawlor said:


> For me, my inner child loves the noise  . I run a k and n apollo which is not too noisy but has all the shielding advantages of an oem airbox


Hiya I have a K&N as well but haven't fitted it yet...how did you manage to secure it under the bonnet? I mean, have you had to make a bracket or something like that to prevent it from moving and rattling while driving?

Cheers

Luca


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Cant say I am that bothered what the induction system looks like as 99% of the time the bonnet is closed.
> ...


You would think so but it fits tight and also I have updated engine mounts and the engine doesn't move so much. 
Then again, the car isn't exactly quiet on boost so who knows it could me knocking its tits off


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

its a turbo so you will see almost zero gains with air filters, i seen a comparsion on the 1.8t engines and a wak box with starndard filter had more gains than a induction kit, a turbo will give required boost pressure from the ecu, basically it will take what air it needs, its already forced induction because its a turbo so the filter before the turbo makes no difference (unless it very dirty and blocked) a non turbo will see gains from an induction kit because 1. its usally cold air induction- denser air-more oxygen per square inch etc (turbos get so hot a cold air induction will make very little differnce hence the intercoolers) 2 because often it goes from a large apature to a small one therfore compressing the air (like a mini turbo) the big scoops on hod rods etc start big and when they hit the carbs will be a little smaller so the air is more compressed. in short filters will do very little if anything on a turbo apart from change the sound.

also go for foam filters if you choose to get a perforance one as kn are sprayed with oil to collect fine particals and the oil will kill your maf sensor


----------



## RobLawlor (Apr 14, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> RobLawlor said:
> 
> 
> > For me, my inner child loves the noise  . I run a k and n apollo which is not too noisy but has all the shielding advantages of an oem airbox
> ...


Yeah i had to make a custom mounting bracket using the original air box mounting points. It now fits well without any rattling


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah i had to make a custom mounting bracket using the original air box mounting points. It now fits well without any rattling [/quote]

Any chance you could take some pictures to help me out? :roll: whenever it suits you of course since I'm in no rush of fitting it (need to get a Badger5 TIP first) :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Now superceded by GRP A cossie filter - Lee had to remove the air box eye to get this in lol


Call that a Filter? This is a Filter! 
Call that a DV? This is a DV!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wak said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Now superceded by GRP A cossie filter - Lee had to remove the air box eye to get this in lol
> ...


LOL...you been watching crocodile Dundee Wak? :wink: 
Had to get your big one out didn't you.. :lol: 
Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wak said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Now superceded by GRP A cossie filter - Lee had to remove the air box eye to get this in lol
> ...


You may have the length but I have the girth buddy. Mines on a 4 inch trumpet lol


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

[/quote]

That looks like part of a Mikalor clamp on top of your bulkhead Wak, hope you remembered to take it off before closing the bonnet. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

ian222 said:


> I run a neuspeed, I like it. Should have done some research before fitting mate you tube etc. The tt doesnt have a dump valve its a diverter valve.


Is that not just different names for the same thing? dump valve, diverter valve, blow off valve, purge valve etc? Basically it's a valve that opens when the throttle butterfly closes to allow compressed air from the turbo to escape to prevent compressor stall.

What's important is whether it's a vent to atmosphere one or a recirculating one? That's as far as I know anyway.


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Old before your time Mr Freeze! I'm 41 now, p'tish!


Haha. More a case of "been there, done that, got the t shirt and now it's so old, it's a duster!"


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

Are you selling the k&n as im looking at getting one when you have done your tests.


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

JoshyTT said:


> Are you selling the k&n as im looking at getting one when you have done your tests.


I'm trying putting it in a modded OEM airbox (like a wakbox), to see if it quietens down.

If not, yes I'll sell it to you.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr. Freeze said:


> JoshyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you selling the k&n as im looking at getting one when you have done your tests.
> ...


LOL go on Grandad Freeze!!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr. Freeze said:


> JoshyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you selling the k&n as im looking at getting one when you have done your tests.
> ...


Think you will be selling then as it wont quieten in the air box...if anything it will amplify the noise :lol: i like the sound it gives with Milltek and Revo :lol: 
Nick.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I've made a small experiment few months ago, extended the IAT sensor wiring, and put the sensor into the gap between the filter box and the body, just where the filter box guide pin is.

Took a car for a spin watching the IAT on vcds. To my surprise, the temperature was going up and down, but never dropped below 20'C at any speed, even though it was about 7'C outside. Then, to check if I have a wiring problem or the duff sensor, I've just left it completely outside the engine bay hanging on the front of the headlamp, and the temp went down straight to about 8'C standstill.

Just wanted to say, that there is no cold place in the engine bay and all these holes and open filters do not do any good temp wise. The oem filter with an extension tube is the only way to go to keep temps moderate :roll: Or the aftermarket with an extension tube...

Hiding now


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

Running a 42dd intake comes with a k&n filter with a 6inch flange which goes over a massive 6 inch velocity stack
































Even with a stock DV this intake is LOUD


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought all this sucking hot air from the engine/heat shields, baked bean cans(sorry I mean vtda's) are all doing nothing as the air is cooled via those things called intercoolers so it doesn't matter a few degrees either way at the actual cone? and therefore the bigger open cones are best as they can suck more air in?

Also what temps do turbos run at? Im pretty sure its more than any ambient temps hence all you heat shielded super duper air is gonna get toasty as it whizz's through the turbo??


----------



## Tt225qc (Jan 15, 2013)

The air going through your turbo is hot exhaust gasses of so of course the air will be super hot hence the function of the intercooler


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> Mr. Freeze said:
> 
> 
> > JoshyTT said:
> ...


  lol :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> I can't get exited about those vtda's, they look horrid i think. I just can't see the fuss and to pay a bloke who knocks them out in the USA in his shed or workshop seems daft, what filter is in the housing? Isit a decent brand or an own made one?
> 
> Looks like a copy of the BMC cda with the end cut off.....


Yet again another uneducated conceited comment...  Before you make a comment have a proper look at the product... Then judge. The VTDA is an excellent product. Steve is is top engineer and has tested his product. And knows a dam sight more about the TT and design that you ever will. Wind your neck in a bit eh and stop being so bloody negative about things you have no clue about. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

If you go for an open filter what do you do with that hose connecting to the airbox? Put a little filter on it?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you mean the cold air feed pipe coming through the wing? Just leave it as is - it didn't have a filter on it before, and will still supply air to the filter area. No filter required.


----------



## garnham81 (Apr 7, 2013)

Have to say I agree Mr Freeze. I too had a Scooby with K&N on it and it sounded lovely.

Fitted a cone to the missus TT and done two miles before turning round, going home and fitting the stock set up again. If I couldn't bare the noise there is no way she was going to put up with it.


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Do you mean the cold air feed pipe coming through the wing? Just leave it as is - it didn't have a filter on it before, and will still supply air to the filter area. No filter required.


Sorry, its the SAI pipe. Will put a little filter on it


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Put a little filter on it or a microphone sponge and cable tie it on


----------



## Mr. Freeze (Mar 6, 2013)

garnham81 said:


> Have to say I agree Mr Freeze. I too had a Scooby with K&N on it and it sounded lovely.
> 
> Fitted a cone to the missus TT and done two miles before turning round, going home and fitting the stock set up again. If I couldn't bare the noise there is no way she was going to put up with it.


 Exactly what I've done lol


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get exited about those vtda's, they look horrid i think. I just can't see the fuss and to pay a bloke who knocks them out in the USA in his shed or workshop seems daft, what filter is in the housing? Isit a decent brand or an own made one?
> ...


You do get very touchy about anything you buy and use mate, until you change it of course for something else you found to be "better" than the last best thing since sliced bread(d/v springs to mind).

If the king VTDA is the best filter on the market why isn't Mr Wak using one? im also pretty sure hes said in the past all the heat shielding does nothing... Im not hating/slating or whatever you want to see me doing about the VTDA but its a can with a filter in it, the can bit being useless  just remember people can have an opinion that is different to yours and all the guy did was ask questions, didn't state he knew anything about the product.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> ...If the king VTDA is the best filter on the market why isn't Mr Wak using one? ...


I'm moderately sure The Great One used to. I'm also moderately sure The Great One Got rid of it partly for the same reason I did; it's just not OEM-looking and, for me, although I loved the sound and look it eventually got too non-OEM looking. Shame; a lovely bit of kit - as the person I sold it to regularly attests.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I assumed Waks reasoning for ditching the VTDA l was that a small-ish, heat shielded filter with maybe some cold-air feed was probably just as effective as a big cone filter sat in a warm engine bay with some cold-air feed - what you lose in cold, dense, oxygen rich air you gain in sheer volume of slightly warmer air. And you've got to admit his current filter is bloody mahoosive!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

It _is _mahoosive, but I've always thought it's not the length of the wand but the magic in it that counts. :wink:

Or rather, hoped.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> ...


No i am not touchy Danny. I do not agree with people with no inner knowledge of a product having a go. Specially when the item in question is extremely good. Nothing to do with whether it is on my car or not. Forums tend to do that. Not everyone has the balls to interject...I do. And i do not apologise for that.. Someone in the future may be swayed by that uneducated comment which would be a shame. :?

Steps down from soapbox..

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol @ Damien

No i am no touchy but then constructs touchy response to detractors comment.

Laughing, no i am not laughing .............pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Lol @ Damien
> 
> No i am no touchy but then constructs touchy response to detractors comment.
> 
> Laughing, no i am not laughing .............pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Actually I have taken my neuspeed off for a clean, its been clean for a couple of weeks now but I quite like the quietness of the wak box. Maybe I am getting too old now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, whatever you do, Ian, don't get a VDTA. It looks like just a BMC CDA with the end cut off... :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh well, that's me buggered then because I'm getting one.

Do I give a monkeys what folk say about it - Nope! 

Graham


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Lol @ Damien
> 
> No i am no touchy but then constructs touchy response to detractors comment.
> 
> Laughing, no i am not laughing .............pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha.

I only asked if it has a branded filter and have my opinion on the looks. Never said it was abad product at all....

I would like to see more information about it and that before buying it as the website seems odd to me and I know little about the mystery American.

But you do get very touchy lol, especially when it's something you own/think is the best. That's me agreeing with some1 else who said it....... I suggest having a snickers before posting :-*

I'm going down the 42draft route as I prefer the design and look of it, I shal also be making a carbon cover for it perhaps depending on if it needs it, need to find out more about intake temps first.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Haha.
> 
> I only asked if it has a branded filter and have my opinion on the looks. Never said it was abad product at all....
> 
> ...


Already done that and got the tea shirt...  42DD is a great bit of kit does suck in more hot air though, and is a whole lot noisier than the VTDA.

I could help you out on a kit... but for some reason at the moment you and only you keep annoying the hell out of me...??? :lol:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Have a snickers and we can talk lol......

Iv contacted awesome and they can get me one for £234 and £9.99 delivered. But takes a month.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Have a snickers and we can talk lol......
> 
> Iv contacted awesome and they can get me one for £234 and £9.99 delivered. But takes a month.


My suger levels are fine superman...Stop red zoning my bullshitometer :lol: :wink:

Not bad for uk. Still fair bit more than i paid.. :wink:

Great quality bit of kit. 

Damien.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Love_iTT said:


> Oh well, that's me buggered then because I'm getting one.
> 
> Do I give a monkeys what folk say about it - Nope!
> 
> Graham


tell me what its like you using a standard air box at the moment ?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

maryanne1986 said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, that's me buggered then because I'm getting one.
> ...


I will certainly tell you about it once I've received it, Steve Schwing (the guy who makes them) is in the process of making mine at the moment and I guess it will be about 3 weeks before I receive it but I'm in no hurry, I can wait. I'm just using the standard air box at the moment but I did have a P-Flow on it before and then I had a Wak box with a Pipercross panel filter, I sold both of them when I thought I was going to sell up. I'll keep you posted though. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I've seen a few s2000 filters on eBay but are they a straight fit onto a 225 ?, no reducers needed etc...

Am I right in thinking the 225 has a 3" intake pipe ?

A link to a correct item would be much appreciated 

I've put a deposit down on a tt and this will be my first mod


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Straight fit. I used a reducer because I have a 180.
I bought ebay item 200440165348 but it's gone up £5 since my purchase.


----------



## JoshyTT (Apr 27, 2013)

heres one for 39 delivered.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300650046794? ... 1423.l2649

mr freeze is yours for sale then??


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Wak said:


> Call that a Filter? This is a Filter!


What sort of filter is that Wak?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Its a particle filter from the inside of an enterprise warp engine.

Its for a Swimming pool pump!

Its what the STIG uses when he hyperventilates.

Its called Big Bertha!

Its a K&N Big 'kin Barsteward filter !

Its just from the K&N universal range! :roll:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wak said:


> Its a particle filter from the inside of an enterprise warp engine.
> 
> Its for a Swimming pool pump!
> 
> ...


#
its a bloody beauty that whats it is....... haha much difference noise wise to the s2k ?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

You'll have to speak up, Nathan; Wak's gone deaf since fitting that beast.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mondo said:


> You'll have to speak up, Nathan; Wak's gone deaf since fitting that beast.


ok I wont be getting one of those then  
surprised you 2 havnt got together and made a super duper air filter


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

noise is much the same as the S2000 it was just a theory to get a filter as big as an oem airbox and to show Mondo that size does matter irrespective of what his missus says to make him feel better.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

this whole thread has kept me well amused all of the way through it :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Gaz, you can read?!?  Oh, you mean just looking at the pictures. OK...

:wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

spaceplace said:


> its a turbo so you will see almost zero gains with air filters, i seen a comparsion on the 1.8t engines and a wak box with starndard filter had more gains than a induction kit, a turbo will give required boost pressure from the ecu, basically it will take what air it needs, its already forced induction because its a turbo so the filter before the turbo makes no difference (unless it very dirty and blocked) a non turbo will see gains from an induction kit because 1. its usally cold air induction- denser air-more oxygen per square inch etc (turbos get so hot a cold air induction will make very little differnce hence the intercoolers) 2 because often it goes from a large apature to a small one therfore compressing the air (like a mini turbo) the big scoops on hod rods etc start big and when they hit the carbs will be a little smaller so the air is more compressed. in short filters will do very little if anything on a turbo apart from change the sound.
> 
> also go for foam filters if you choose to get a perforance one as kn are sprayed with oil to collect fine particals and the oil will kill your maf sensor


That's a good general point to bear in mind. The ECU will control the turbo to achieve a certain level of boost and remove any advantage of a freer flowing air filter. All you will be doing is adding more performance margin which the system can then use to compensate for things like heat soak, leaks etc. in order to achieve its designed 225 bhp. Its only when you get a remap which opens up the margin for use to achieve more power will you see gains from increased margin and arguably a monster filter would be best with a custom map rater than just a generic remap. This and the heat soak problem of an open filter in a hot engine bay is why rolling road days tend to show stock naps giving an expected 225 bhp but the remaps often don't achieve what they claim - due to the less than realistic blower pointing at the car - 100 mph wind? I don't think so. Open filter - possibly worse unless you have the bonnet up but who drives like that? I'm sure Wak has tweaked his map to suit in realistic conditions on the road.

With an open filter (with remap) its swings and roundabouts with airflow and temperate determining whst's achieved. No intercoolers don't remove the effect of heat soak - hot air in gives less dense air at the same turbo boost pressure.

By the way I've not had problems with my MAF on a panel K&N. I think its only when over oiled that you may get problems.



nordic said:


> I've made a small experiment few months ago, extended the IAT sensor wiring, and put the sensor into the gap between the filter box and the body, just where the filter box guide pin is.
> 
> Took a car for a spin watching the IAT on vcds. To my surprise, the temperature was going up and down, but never dropped below 20'C at any speed, even though it was about 7'C outside. Then, to check if I have a wiring problem or the duff sensor, I've just left it completely outside the engine bay hanging on the front of the headlamp, and the temp went down straight to about 8'C standstill.
> 
> ...


Interesting experiment. I think we need the best of all worlds :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> The ECU will control the turbo to achieve a certain level of boost and remove any advantage of a freer flowing air filter.


This only really applies when you have a stock map that is asking for a boost level below the maximum turbo can give, i.e. n75 duty is never maxed.

After mapping when you are asking maximum boost on spool through N75 Duty and then maximum boost at the top of the rev range.... anything helping the Turbo flow and be less restrictive to it, will help ( or should help) spool and holding boost.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Succinctly put


----------



## Marti4578 (May 6, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Straight fit. I used a reducer because I have a 180.
> I bought ebay item 200440165348 but it's gone up £5 since my purchase.


Hello Matie i have the 180 and was wondering where you got the reducer? I am doing my nut over which air filter to go for! lol I am thinking a RamAir one or a S2000 one. Would much appreciate some advise and possible links to sellers. I can't afford a fortune so looking for a reasonable working solution.

Thanks


----------



## Marti4578 (May 6, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Cant say I am that bothered what the induction system looks like as 99% of the time the bonnet is closed.
> 
> Rather large pipercross cone worked well
> 
> ...


Love the Pipercross Cone is that just a Universal cone? I am still searching lol

I have opted for the RamAir Foam Cone Filter, looks similar to the Pipercross but Half the price.


----------

